# How to upload High-Quality YouTube video......a guide



## rhitwick (Sep 26, 2008)

> YouTube recently launched a new option that encodes some videos to both standard and high-quality parameters. The difference between standard and high-quality video is striking. Not all uploaded videos get encoded into the high-quality format, but if you follow a few simple rules, it's likely that YouTube will produce yours in both formats. I say likely because YouTube is a bit of a black box, and no one knows for sure what goes on behind the curtain. Here's what worked for me, however, and it should work for you, too.



If interested can read whole article here


----------



## torrent08 (Sep 26, 2008)

rhitwick said:


> If interested can read whole article here



well well !!! Is there any MEthod by which we all can DOWNLOAD a YOU TUBE Vedio..???!!!!
 please let us know !!!!!!!!


----------



## NucleusKore (Sep 26, 2008)

torrent08........There is a Google search box in the top right hand corner of EVERY PAGE of this forum. Please use it.


----------



## torrent08 (Sep 26, 2008)

NucleusKore said:


> torrent08........There is a Google search box in the top right hand corner of EVERY PAGE of this forum. Please use it.


NucleusKore  If you dont want to help others then i think its better u dont answer !!!  thanks anyway !!!!


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 26, 2008)

torrent08 said:


> NucleusKore  If you dont want to help others then i think its better u dont answer !!!  thanks anyway !!!!


Hey don't frown on him..............he has said rightly...............
we've lots and lots of threads going on the topic............just search with "flash video download" or "YouTube video download"...........


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 26, 2008)

torrent08 said:


> well well !!! Is there any MEthod by which we all can DOWNLOAD a YOU TUBE Vedio..???!!!!
> please let us know !!!!!!!!



Use firefox addon plugins....search there u'll get a plugin for ur purpose...


----------



## VarDOS (Sep 26, 2008)

torrent08 said:


> well well !!! Is there any MEthod by which we all can DOWNLOAD a YOU TUBE Vedio..???!!!!
> please let us know !!!!!!!!


first copy the address of the video.

visit : www.downlaodyoutubrvideos.com or www.splandoo.com 

paste it, downlaod and enjoy.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Sep 28, 2008)

torrent08 said:


> well well !!! Is there any MEthod by which we all can DOWNLOAD a YOU TUBE Vedio..???!!!!
> please let us know !!!!!!!!



Try keepvid.com it is best..


----------



## The Conqueror (Sep 28, 2008)

@rhitwick : Thanks for the Link.
@ Others :
Please refrain from posting youtube video download links.AFAIK, According to their TOS,It is illegal to download videos from their site.Please do correct me if I am Wrong.


----------



## Cool Joe (Sep 29, 2008)

^^Yep you're absolutely right.


----------

